# Rafting partners wanted - Northern Colorado



## bigben (Oct 3, 2010)

What's up Peter. I'm down to paddle with ya man. I've been guiding on the poudre for a few years so i know it pretty well. I've been gettin into duckie boating lately; but I'm down to hit the water with ya! Poudre's startin to come up, and the upper C is ragin right now. wanna try to get some people together for like thursday or friday poudre run once this rain stops? Hit me up!!


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

Peter, 
Always looking for FoCo rafters. We may be heading up today to either row or paddle or both. 970-222-7178 if you wanna join. Mostly Front Range river guides though; two big strikes against us on the buzz...


----------



## S_Donohue (May 25, 2011)

Peter a couple of us are headed up this weekend, probably to the N Platte for Northgate Canyon. If your interested in coming along let me know. We will probably get up there Saturday afternoon and raft Sunday.

Shannon (four-zero-six-five-seven-zero-zero-nine-nine-three)


----------



## wheretheriverflows (Mar 4, 2010)

Peter, Shannon and Simple Man - 
I also work as a commercial guide, former full time, currently part time and living in Denver. I work on the Arkansas, but I have rafted most rivers in Colorado...with the exception of the Poudre, which I would really like to do. I also loved the N Platte and I am looking to get up there with other paddlers. I have a 13' Maravia and I also open boat a 13' Mohawk, so I'm down to paddle. 
PM me or shoot me a call or text - six three zero two seven two seven three seven eight. 
Cheers, Mark Mueller


----------



## milehighassassin (Jul 6, 2005)

I don't have a raft, but I would love to tag along if you need a paddle crew or just someone to go with you. I live in Fort Collins, work in the Vail area. Pretty familiar with the Eagle from Dowd to Eagle. I have my own personal gear.
nine-seven-zero, three one zero, zero seven seven nine.


----------



## BruceB (Jun 8, 2010)

How about Stevens to Bridges takeout on Saturday morning?


----------



## Peter B (May 25, 2011)

Good to hear from all of you. Getting out on weekdays is hard for me because of my work schedule but could be able to do it occasionally. It is OK if you are in something other than a raft, I would like to meet all of you. 

I think that a run late Saturday morning will work for me. Lets try to do BruceB's trip. Bruce I do not know where Stevens is. Is Stevens to Bridges take out an extended version of the Bridges run? Is the Stevens put in and Bridges take out good for a 14' raft? If so can we meet at Stevens at 11 AM Saturday? Everyone show up, the more the better.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

As long as you don't mind running Upper Mish and Pinevu Falls .....at a whooping 2.5ft

The rest of you pole-smokers stay off my ramp!!!!


----------



## Peter B (May 25, 2011)

Anyone that thinks that it is OK to to be name calling fellow river users or you think that it is your ramp or you river please do not show up, you are not the type of person I want to be around.

If you can be respectful of others and have a good time then I would like to meet you.

I know little about the Pouder. Is 2.5 ft high or low? Where is Stevens?


----------



## BruceB (Jun 8, 2010)

Peter - Stevens Gulch is a put-in which gives about 11 miles of river down to Bridges take out. It includes Upper and Lower Mishawaka, Pine View and Bridges runs. 2.5 feet is low, but fine for learning the river, and fine for a 14' raft. 

Meet at 11am Saturday at Bridges take-out so we can leave a car there and drive upstream.

Call me if anything comes up 970-988-6038


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

And anyone that doesn't understand sarcasm is someone that i'd never boat with.....


----------



## BruceB (Jun 8, 2010)

Join us Barry - I can run between you and Peter and filter the sarcasm back and forth. No guarantee of accurate translation however. 

All is good once the PVC hits the water. 

SimpleMan - you have to "work" tomorrow? 

Possession of the smokin' pole can be discussed but it's MY ramp


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm up doing two days of low water on Cleer Creek right now, back home tonight. If I'm not "working" tomorrow, I plan on being there with you guys. 

2.5 is a sweet level. Watch out for Claire!


----------



## Peter B (May 25, 2011)

Sounds great see you there. I will be at the bridges take out (mm 114.7) at 11:00am Saturday. I will be driving a white Xterra pulling a trailer with a 14' blue cataraft. my cell number is (970) 799-6116.

I am fine with sarcasm, and I am often sarcastic, but if I have never met you and can't hear the tone of your voice I do not know what you mean in a post. Sorry if I misunderstood you. I bet it will all be good on the river.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Its all gravy....

I'm the badass mofo in the white tacoma(only one in the canyon),rowin ma SDPuma or pimped out Legend. But we'll prolly be behind you guys. Lazy. Maybe drunk. America,fuck yeah!


----------

